# Driveway To Asphalt 2.5 Drop



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Curb ramps.










Also, a picture of the driveway/street will help.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Hire a curb cutting service---about $300 or so for a single wide drive in this area.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

post a pic and your location. it DOES make a difference.

ex. around here, the snow plows would move those curb ramps into my yard.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd like to see a pic of your Supra also. :thumbsup:


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> post a pic and your location. it DOES make a difference.
> 
> ex. around here, the snow plows would move those curb ramps into my yard.


You're lucky. My guys would put them on my roof.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Actually, in many areas of curb ramps are illegal as is cutting the curb. You should consult with your local officials before doing either. If you don't and they see the results they may fine you and make you returned everything to the normal condition.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Can you slap some asphalt there to make a ramp? Won't last very long though.


----------

